# The 4x4x4 WR 36.46 will stand...for how long, do you think!?



## Mr Cubism (Oct 17, 2009)

My guess is......it will stand as a WR until May 2011 ! 



It´s nice with a crystal ball for this kinds of predictions, or maybe a crystal cube would be better ?!


----------



## Konsta (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know when, but I know it's going to be Robert Yau who breaks it with 6cm QJ 4x4,
or possible with some other small 4x4 that haven't been published yet.
No pressures


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 17, 2009)

Till Dutch Open?


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 17, 2009)

Konsta said:


> I don't know when, but I know it's going to be Robert Yau who breaks it with 6cm QJ 4x4,
> or possible with some other small 4x4 that haven't been published yet.
> No pressures



I also have my money on Rob beating this too at some point. Is he going to UK open 09?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 17, 2009)

Nope  But I'm hopefully going to Bristol Open 2009


----------



## mazei (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd give it 6 months.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Nope  But I'm hopefully going to Bristol Open 2009




This makes me want to go to Bristol even more.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Nope  But I'm hopefully going to Bristol Open 2009
> ...



Is Bristol actually going ahead?

On topic: I'd reckon about 6 months or so. It depends on how good the cubes get. Fingers crossed for a beastly V-cube 4.


----------



## mazei (Oct 17, 2009)

I think if the X-cube(remember that Taiwanese guy) gets out, then I think in a span of 1 month after its out. But till then, 6 months.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 17, 2009)

June 2010


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 17, 2009)

3 months after a 37 or 38 second solve emerges.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

I say until the next WC


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 17, 2009)

I dunno how long but I tell you this:
It will be by one of us Asians.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 17, 2009)

*hint* syuhei (spelling) *hint*


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2009)

Syuhei is very fast but doesn't have very many competitions. The same seems to go for most Japanese cubers.

Personally, my vote is for Han-Cyun, Haixu, or Erik. I don't see any Asian competitions listed at the moment, but you never know!


----------



## Carrot (Oct 17, 2009)

I Think it's gonna be Robert Yau xD And he will not touch the cube, but moving it by pressing on a keyboard


----------



## Pietersmieters (Oct 17, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> It´s nice with a crystal ball for this kinds of predictions, or maybe a *crystal cube* would be better ?!



lame cube jokes are lame:fp


----------



## Escher (Oct 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Nope  But I'm hopefully going to Bristol Open 2009



Whoo, I have a decent chance for 2nd or 3rd in 3x3 
But also I'm sad that I won't see you  

On-topic: no point guessing imo. I don't think for very long. I wouldn't be surprised if it happened this year.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm gonna vote for new random unpopular 4x4x4 cuber


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm gonna vote for new random unpopular 4x4x4 cuber



Vote for Durben Joun Virtucio he's good.


----------



## Faz (Oct 19, 2009)

IMO 36 would be very hard to beat. Only a few have done faster singles at home. It is the equivalent of 7.08 I think.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 19, 2009)

Former holder Haixu Zhang once said that he's confident to break it within 1 to 2 opens.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 19, 2009)

r_517 said:


> Former holder Haixu Zhang once said that he's confident to break it within 1 to 2 opens.



Yes, but I think that he said that about the avarage.


----------



## syuhei222 (Oct 19, 2009)

I vote Haixu Zhang (he had already done sub40avg12).

To beat single world records is very difficult.


----------



## Edward (Oct 19, 2009)

Not long, Erik got a 37 in practice, and I think I've seen a 34 sec solve on youtube.


----------



## mazei (Oct 19, 2009)

syuhei222 said:


> I vote Haixu Zhang (he had already done sub40avg12).
> 
> To beat single world records is very difficult.



Coming from another favorite to beat the record?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 19, 2009)

Either Haixu or Han-Cyun. Haixu's normal avg is 42 seconds, and I bet Han-Cyun is the same or faster.


----------



## Faz (Oct 20, 2009)

syuhei222 said:


> I vote Haixu Zhang *(he had already done sub40avg12).
> *
> To beat single world records is very difficult.



Wow. That is crazy. I wonder what his pb single is.


----------



## ianini (Oct 20, 2009)

The 2011 World Championship
sub-35 by Erik


----------



## Connor (Oct 20, 2009)

ianini said:


> The 2011 World Championship
> sub-35 by Erik



I highly doubt it would last two years.


----------



## ianini (Oct 20, 2009)

It might


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 20, 2009)

like 3 months. 36 seconds isn't really like insane.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> syuhei222 said:
> 
> 
> > I vote Haixu Zhang *(he had already done sub40avg12).
> ...



I don't know that, but if you want to see what the sub-40 average was, it was posted here.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 20, 2009)

How could he possibly get a 1:07 in that average...


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 20, 2009)

Not long. There are more competitions every single year, and only to grow larger in 2010. Hopefully by then I can get a competition here in the Pacific Northwest (not Vancouver, but in the USofA.) 7.08 will be harder, since it was lucky. I figure mid next year, we could be talking about sub-35 single. Best guess: Erik or Haixu. Both go to comps in volume. Dutch Open one week after World's? Way too many opportunities for Erik within a country of the Netherlands.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 20, 2009)

What would be truly amazing is a sub-30 solve. However I don't think has ever had a sub-30 solve... in real life


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 20, 2009)

My solve could've been a 33 if I didn't feel so nervous. Numerous people have the ability to break this, its only a matter of time until it happens. 4x4 is such an odd beast that you really can't predict these things.


----------

